

Show HN: appcasts.io – Screencasts on developing complete apps (Rails) - rbol
https://appcasts.io

======
rbol
Hey all - author here. I've built out a little site for my screencasts.

I'd love to hear any suggestions or feedback! Also if you have any issues with
the site please let me know (it's very much a side project).

